# Problème sortie HDMI sur iPad 2



## kaminos (17 Juin 2011)

Salut tout le monde.  

Voici mon problème.  

Quand j'utilise la sortie HDMI de l'iPad 2, cette dernière saute énormément.  
Voici tout ce que j'ai testé :  

- avec un autre iPad 2, même problème  
- avec un iPhone 4, aucun problème  
- avec un autre câble HDMI, même problème  

Voici une vidéo pour illustrer mon problème :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxM9JKUJ9Ns

si quelqu'un connait le même soucis ou sait ce que je peux faire pour le régler, qu'il me fasse signe !  

Merci d'avance et bonne soirée !


----------



## jroumig (18 Juin 2011)

Il m'arrive de sortir de veille mon MacPro branché sur un écran 26" en DVI et l'image saute.

Solution: éteindre l'écran, attendre 10s et le rallumer. Le problème disparaît.


----------

